# SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

SOTM - July 2022 - Starwars

This month is Starships vs Shuttle Crafts and being that this is a special type of month we are also going to allow trigger mechanisms to be used if you want to make a slingshot rifle. There are no limits on materials that can be used or styles other than that the forks must extend out in front of your hand to at least meet the minimum qualifications of being an actual Shuttle Craft. Also this month, you must include final pics of a banded up and safely shot slingshot. Shoot a can, plate, target, whatever or make a movie of it being used so that the judges can be sure that it is safe to use.
As it sits right now, the judges will be picking one over-all winner with the normal badges for 1st, 2nd, & 3rd places.


The slingshot itself must be your own work, a new build only, and must be accompanied with dated building pics or videos throughout the month, starting today at the earliest - and ending at 11:59pm, July 31st 2022

*Up to 2 entries per person this month maximum and no more than 1 of each style.

*The voting and final judging will be determined by a poll first, and then we have a pannel of 6 judges at this time that will make the final judgment for the Gold, Silver, & Bronze awards.

The person's with the most votes are usually the winners but in the end, our pannel of judges will make the final decision...

*There will be Gold, Silver, & Bronze Badges awarded.
*All entries must be posted into this July 2022 SOTM thread.
*Any other "Threads" started in another section for a frame that is also entered in this sotm will not be considered because we want to keep all entries located within this thread.
* Any slingshots made or started before this date (June 30, 2022) are not eligible.

🌞*Start building and let's have some fun* 🌞


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

The starship pickle


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow, O.K.! Totally different!! 😀😯😯


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

hmmmm,okay i may have to just watch this one,but should be fun


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Dang this is the 30th already,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Bumped up, posted up top... Let the games begin!








SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


SOTM - July 2022 - Starwars This month is Starships vs Shuttle Crafts and being that this is a special type of month we are also going to allow trigger mechanisms to be used if you want to make a slingshot rifle. There are no limits on materials that can be used or styles other than that the...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Sounds fun Reed. Now let me see…..


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, a couple of questions, what are the dimensions for a proper starship,, how far out from the hand so you go? What is a shuttle craft slingshot?? I think there is a big learning curve for me on this, but I will have a go!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Cass said:


> Hi, a couple of questions, what are the dimensions for a proper starship,, how far out from the hand so you go? What is a shuttle craft slingshot?? I think there is a big learning curve for me on this, but I will have a go!


This 👆👆. I’ve only seen these things a few times. Sounds pretty cool though! Also, what’s the difference between a starship and a sling rifle? Thx


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Hi, a couple of questions, what are the dimensions for a proper starship,, how far out from the hand so you go? What is a shuttle craft slingshot?? I think there is a big learning curve for me on this, but I will have a go!


Just do a quick search, there's hundreds of different ways to build. 

We had one a while back also -








SOTM Nov 2020 - Longer Draws


One of the first frames I ever saw when I reacquainted myself with slingshots was Nathan Masters (Flipingout) X200 inspired starship. And one of the first frames I designed and made as a young teenager was a wire bent wrist braced frame similar to the Nightstalker (ironically I only discovered...




www.slingshotforum.com













Search results for query: Starship







www.slingshotforum.com













Search results for query: Shuttle Craft







www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Just do a quick search, there's hundreds of different ways to build.
> 
> We had one a while back also -
> 
> ...


Thanks, I didn't know you could search!!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, another question, can a shuttle qualify without a wrist brace? I don't think a starship would work without one, but maybe a shuttle?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Hi, another question, can a shuttle qualify without a wrist brace? I don't think a starship would work without one, but maybe a shuttle?


 Shuttle Craft is a stubby Starship.
Here are the directions from above - 
"There are no limits on materials that can be used or styles other than that the forks must extend out in front of your hand to at least meet the minimum qualifications of being an actual Shuttle Craft. Also this month, you must include final pics of a banded up and safely shot slingshot. Shoot a can, plate, target, whatever or make a movie of it being used so that the judges can be sure that it is safe to use."

If you can make a Shuttle Craft that shoots safely without a wrist brace, then try it, but it has to be able to be banded, held and shot safely.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Shuttle Craft is a stubby Starship.
> Here are the directions from above -
> "There are no limits on materials that can be used or styles other than that the forks must extend out in front of your hand to at least meet the minimum qualifications of being an actual Shuttle Craft. Also this month, you must include final pics of a banded up and safely shot slingshot. Shoot a can, plate, target, whatever or make a movie of it being used so that the judges can be sure that it is safe to use."
> 
> If you can make a Shuttle Craft that shoots safely without a wrist brace, then try it, but it has to be able to be banded, held and shot safely.


Thanks again, that helps alot.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

yep this is gonna be awesome


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

I got started yesterday afternoon, I'm not 100% sure if this will count, it might not project far enough beyond the hand. I didn't even know the July sotm had started, I was just trying something different. If it does count then Awesome!

I ended up revealing a couple small cracks in the ebony so I packed them with 5min epoxy mixed with ebony dust.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I got started yesterday afternoon, I'm not 100% sure if this will count, it might not project far enough beyond the hand. I didn't even know the July sotm had started, I was just trying something different. If it does count then Awesome!
> 
> I ended up revealing a couple small cracks in the ebony so I packed them with 5min epoxy mixed with ebony dust.
> View attachment 372351
> ...


Technically... it starts on the 1st of each month, but I've been posting them a day or so early.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I don’t think there is a limit on starships. 
a Shuttle Craft is a smaller version of the Starship.
We USED to have a whole pinned section for them.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

This will be an awesome month... Hairsplitters, Spanish styles also fair game - all as long as the prongs are set forward...


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Reed Lukens said:


> Technically... it starts on the 1st of each month, but I've been posting them a day or so early.


Shoot.. so this one's out? Or...

I'll respect whatever decision, I don't want to make it unfair for others.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Once the comp is posted - its open season. File away.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, I have not much of an idea yet, but I found a very interesting natural that may work, not sure, but it has some potential, I had the start date for yesterday, but all I did was to seal and dry it to 2%. I will probably hold it until I figure it out. Neat piece of wood, Chinese doogwood, I hope I don't butcher it😁😁 next week I will start, I am taking care of my dad this weekend and have no tools.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I got started yesterday afternoon, I'm not 100% sure if this will count, it might not project far enough beyond the hand. I didn't even know the July sotm had started, I was just trying something different. If it does count then Awesome!
> 
> I ended up revealing a couple small cracks in the ebony so I packed them with 5min epoxy mixed with ebony dust.
> View attachment 372351
> ...


That one’s like a phaser.
“Set phasers to ..soup can..”


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Shoot.. so this one's out? Or...
> 
> I'll respect whatever decision, I don't want to make it unfair for others.


Just go with it brother your golden my eyes


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Shoot.. so this one's out? Or...
> 
> I'll respect whatever decision, I don't want to make it unfair for others.


I started this one on the 29th because of the long weekend.
Happy 4th USA 🤠 🍻 🌵 🤩


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Shoot.. so this one's out? Or...
> 
> I'll respect whatever decision, I don't want to make it unfair for others.


i say go for it,in for a penny,in for a pound


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cass said:


> Hi, I have not much of an idea yet, but I found a very interesting natural that may work, not sure, but it has some potential, I had the start date for yesterday, but all I did was to seal and dry it to 2%. I will probably hold it until I figure it out. Neat piece of wood, Chinese doogwood, I hope I don't butcher it😁😁 next week I will start, I am taking care of my dad this weekend and have no tools.
> View attachment 372363
> View attachment 372364
> View attachment 372365


that will be a neat one


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

I'm getting closer to done. One of the cracks I filled doesn't seem to like the tru-oil. I'm hoping it'll hide it better if it's glossy enough.

I forgot to mention that I'm using ebony and quilted maple with brass. I was surprised to find cracks as I got further into the ebony, I guess it wasn't seasoned properly, which is a little frustrating because it was $35 for a pretty small piece.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Sandstorm said:


> That one’s like a phaser.
> “Set phasers to ..soup can..”


Lol, I still like it when the characters on star trek "set phasers to silicone". I think it was the original star trek.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I'm getting closer to done. One of the cracks I filled doesn't seem to like the tru-oil. I'm hoping it'll hide it better if it's glossy enough.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I'm using ebony and quilted maple with brass. I was surprised to find cracks as I got further into the ebony, I guess it wasn't seasoned properly, which is a little frustrating because it was $35 for a pretty small piece.
> 
> View attachment 372409


Wow! That's nice!


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Cass said:


> Wow! That's nice!


Thanks, I'm hoping I can complete the finish today. The ebony did end up having some really pretty "smoke" running through it but the tru-oil made it so dark you can barely see it.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Figured I'd join in on the fun but I'm definitely not going all out this time around. Mini star ship pfs made from stabilized morado wood.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks great guys…..c’mon Jon, you know you made that to fit your daughter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks great guys…..c’mon Jon, you know you made that to fit your daughter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Haha she wishes she could shoot pfs 🤣


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Figured I'd join in on the fun but I'm definitely not going all out this time around. Mini star ship pfs made from stabilized morado wood.
> View attachment 372421
> View attachment 372420
> View attachment 372417
> ...


That's gonna be really cool!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> That's gonna be really cool!


Thanks man!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

All finished up and will have my shoot video tomorrow! Here it is The Millennial Falcon PFS starship 🤣.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> All finished up and will have my shoot video tomorrow! Here it is The Millennial Falcon PFS starship 🤣.
> View attachment 372445
> View attachment 372444
> View attachment 372443
> ...


I wanted to do a laughing emoji and a heart emoji. That’s hilariously awesome.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> I wanted to do a laughing emoji and a heart emoji. That’s hilariously awesome.


Haha thanks man!


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Jcharmin92 said:


> All finished up and will have my shoot video tomorrow! Here it is The Millennial Falcon PFS starship 🤣.
> View attachment 372445
> View attachment 372444
> View attachment 372443
> ...


I think this one qualifies as "Cute" lol


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I think this one qualifies as "Cute" lol


Hey as long as it qualifies I'm alright with that lol!


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Okay, I had to back off on trying to get a high gloss on the ebony. It was a loosing battle with my current skill level. But here it is.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Hey as long as it qualifies I'm alright with that lol!


I definitely think it should! It actually looks like it'll be really fun to shoot too! Mine, on the other hand, isn't very long, so I think it's really teetering on the edge of being acceptable for the competition.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I definitely think it should! It actually looks like it'll be really fun to shoot too! Mine, on the other hand, isn't very long, so I think it's really teetering on the edge of being acceptable for the competition.


Haven't shot it yet I'll get to that in the morning lol 🙏🤞. Your build is very nice looking 👏 and I believe if the forks are out in front of your hand your good to go!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Okay, I had to back off on trying to get a high gloss on the ebony. It was a loosing battle with my current skill level. But here it is.
> View attachment 372452
> View attachment 372453
> View attachment 372454
> ...


That’s such a cool build. I can really see the smokiness in the ebony in these pictures too.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> All finished up and will have my shoot video tomorrow! Here it is The Millennial Falcon PFS starship 🤣.
> View attachment 372445
> View attachment 372444
> View attachment 372443
> ...





Jcharmin92 said:


> All finished up and will have my shoot video tomorrow! Here it is The Millennial Falcon PFS starship 🤣.
> View attachment 372445
> View attachment 372444
> View attachment 372443
> ...


That looks like Fred Flintstones slingshot pistol! Pretty cool  
A Shuttle Craft PFS all the way.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Okay, I had to back off on trying to get a high gloss on the ebony. It was a loosing battle with my current skill level. But here it is.
> View attachment 372452
> View attachment 372453
> View attachment 372454
> ...


That's a stunning piece Alex  🍻 🤩


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> That looks like Fred Flintstones slingshot pistol! Pretty cool
> A Shuttle Craft PFS all the way.


Lmao thanks reed!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Jcharmin92 said:


> All finished up and will have my shoot video tomorrow! Here it is The Millennial Falcon PFS starship 🤣.
> View attachment 372445
> View attachment 372444
> View attachment 372443
> ...


Very cool Jon!! That turned out FUN!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Ibojoe said:


> Very cool Jon!! That turned out FUN!


Thanks Joe it was a fun little project. Now time to see if it shoots.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Here's the little guy in action! Very very pleased with it worth every bit of the 2 hours I put into it 😁


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Here's the little guy in action! Very very pleased with it worth every bit of the 2 hours I put into it 😁


Haha! Nice!!! I told you that thing would be a shooter!! 🤙


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Haha! Nice!!! I told you that thing would be a shooter!! 🤙


It sure is man this thing is a blast! Definitely more of an instinctive type of frame due to the narrow fork width but that doesn't bother me in any!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Alright now it's finished completely.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Okay, my "phaser" is set to can! Draws and fires like a dream! My aim is questionable though, lol
@Sandstorm I hope you don't mind if I call this "the phaser"! That's a great name.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Okay, my "phaser" is set to can! Draws and fires like a dream! My aim is questionable though, lol
> @Sandstorm I hope you don't mind if I call this "the phaser"! That's a great name.
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I don’t care man. I called them a taser at first so shows how up to date I am with my Star Trek knowledge. Have a blast!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Okay, my "phaser" is set to can! Draws and fires like a dream! My aim is questionable though, lol
> @Sandstorm I hope you don't mind if I call this "the phaser"! That's a great name.
> 
> 
> ...


The little phazer looks great!
The Sierra Nevada Brewing Company was one of the major companies along with the Sierra Fund that fought to ban gold mining in the Golden State, putting a lot of people out of good, honest, hard working jobs that pulled money straight from the ground and into their own pockets... They turned thriving communities into dead ghost towns...
I'd just burn that shirt... lol 😈


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> The little phazer looks great!
> The Sierra Nevada Brewing Company was one of the major companies along with the Sierra Fund that fought to ban gold mining in the Golden State, putting a lot of people out of good, honest, hard working jobs that pulled money straight from the ground and into their own pockets... They turned thriving communities into dead ghost towns...
> I'd just burn that shirt... lol 😈


My guess is you guys were up there panning with Sasquatch generations before either that company or organization ever existed lol. Someone should make a Panning with Sasquatch shirt.. I’d buy that! 😂


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Reed Lukens said:


> The little phazer looks great!
> The Sierra Nevada Brewing Company was one of the major companies along with the Sierra Fund that fought to ban gold mining in the Golden State, putting a lot of people out of good, honest, hard working jobs that pulled money straight from the ground and into their own pockets... They turned thriving communities into dead ghost towns...
> I'd just burn that shirt... lol 😈


It's my wife's. Lol, I choose life by not burning it.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Starting out with some purple heart -


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> Starting out with some purple heart -
> View attachment 372564


Nice to have you join in! Looking good 🤠


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Believe it or not I’ll be joining in on the fun too this month. Going for a starship. Just getting some preliminary sketches done. My imagination has run a bit wild so I need to reign in it here. 😄


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

My second entry. The same thing as the other just a tad different and bigger forks 👍 still need to sand it then polish.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> My second entry. The same thing as the other just a tad different and bigger forks 👍 still need to sand it then polish.
> View attachment 372568
> View attachment 372569
> View attachment 372570


Grasshopper assault pfs right there haha . Man wish this was not pfs I just end up fork hitting mine if I did one


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Grasshopper assault pfs right there haha . Man wish this was not pfs I just end up fork hitting mine if I did one


They don’t have to be PFS do they?

Edit: Yo Jason, didn’t read anything in the rules about having to be PFS. Get on it!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Grasshopper assault pfs right there haha . Man wish this was not pfs I just end up fork hitting mine if I did one


Lmao to be honest they shoot really really well! You shoot pfs too so it would work for you


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Jcharmin92 said:


> My second entry. The same thing as the other just a tad different and bigger forks  still need to sand it then polish.
> View attachment 372568
> View attachment 372569
> View attachment 372570


Another sweet one Jon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Another sweet one Jon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Thanks D! I like these little shooters👍


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> They don’t have to be PFS do they?
> 
> Edit: Yo Jason, didn’t read anything in the rules about having to be PFS. Get on it!


Things still little bit hazy from Canada 🇨🇦 day I read the thread tonight haha


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Jcharmin92 said:


> All finished up and will have my shoot video tomorrow! Here it is The Millennial Falcon PFS starship 🤣.
> View attachment 372445
> View attachment 372444
> View attachment 372443
> ...


Amazing def a winner


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> It's my wife's. Lol, I choose life by not burning it.


smart man


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

skarrd said:


> Amazing def a winner


I appreciate that! I got a another I just finished just needs some bands


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Heres my other entry! I'll be done for a while after this run.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Okay, I had to back off on trying to get a high gloss on the ebony. It was a loosing battle with my current skill level. But here it is.
> View attachment 372452
> View attachment 372453
> View attachment 372454
> ...


Very nice! Every time I’ve worked with ebony I have to either not use a finish and just buff the wood to a gloss or spray with lacquer. Ebony has so much natural oil in it that it repels oil finishes and goes hazy.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> They don’t have to be PFS do they?
> 
> Edit: Yo Jason, didn’t read anything in the rules about having to be PFS. Get on it!


Nope! Definitely DOES NOT have to be Pfs!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Island made said:


> Very nice! Every time I’ve worked with ebony I have to either not use a finish and just buff the wood to a gloss or spray with lacquer. Ebony has so much natural oil in it that it repels oil finishes and goes hazy.


I’m gonna reply to this one. That’s excellent info on the ebony, Shane. Thanks for sharing that. I have a block of it around here somewhere. Probably not enough for a slingshot but good info for whatever I do make. 👍


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Alrighty Then,here is my humble [1st] submission to the starship cabal,themillinemum flycon,,,,,,,



































wooden dowel insert for strength


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

oh and it will kill a fly,and annoy a wasp 















And now back to regularly scheduled broadcasting/building


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

skarrd said:


> oh and it will kill a fly,and annoy a wasp
> View attachment 372773
> View attachment 372774
> 
> And now back to regularly scheduled broadcasting/building


Nice one! Boy look at all those tattoos!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks brother,its really just one tattoo,,,,,,,,,,,hasnt been all connected yet LOL


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

skarrd said:


> Thanks brother,its really just one tattoo,,,,,,,,,,,hasnt been all connected yet LOL


Ah I see I see. I know how that goes I have one on my arm that I've been meaning to finish since 2010 lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

they are never"really"finished,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,till you run out of room,,,,,,,,and even then,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

skarrd said:


> they are never"really"finished,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,till you run out of room,,,,,,,,and even then,,,,,,,,,,,


True true lol I have 3 bigger ones and that's where I'm stopping haha its too expensive.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> Alrighty Then,here is my humble [1st] submission to the starship cabal,themillinemum flycon,,,,,,,
> View attachment 372765
> View attachment 372766
> View attachment 372767
> ...


This is the greatest thing I’ve seen since at least yesterday lol. You shoulda done it black and white though bro, then you could have called it the Beatlejuice!! Lol maybe for the Mk.2 lol


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very cool Steven 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks all,i am gonna post this beginning as i may or may not get a chance to finish it this month,other priorities,lol


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, here is my # 2 entry. Before this I never gave these a thought, but after looking through all of the archives, a decided on a pattern, free hand of striped maple and red G10. I learned alot, and I got to shoot it today, and it was wonderful!! Now I see why it is popular. I don't have a video, but my wife took pics of me shooting, sorry about the hair, I left it wild today! Hope you like it, there is a pin in the handle. Poly finish, Minwax stain. 60 cm length, 34 cm from from to handle.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Some more pics


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Cass said:


> Some more pics
> View attachment 372953
> View attachment 372954
> View attachment 372955


Very nice cass! The wife loves the outfit! 👍


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Some more pics
> View attachment 372953
> View attachment 372954
> View attachment 372955


That looks great 🤠 🍻


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow that wood is mesmerizing,extremely nice build


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very nice Steven and Harris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! That maple really popped!
Beautiful frame brother!! It should shoot steel like a bullet.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Very nice cass! The wife loves the outfit! 👍


Hi, standard tunic, should have had on the belt!😊😊


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> Wow! That maple really popped!
> Beautiful frame brother!! It should shoot steel like a bullet.


Thanks,, it does shoot incredibly fast, yesterday was the first time shooting a starship, I dialed it in after 5 shots, hitting cans at 60 feet😁😁


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Very nice Steven and Harris
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

skarrd said:


> Wow that wood is mesmerizing,extremely nice build


Thanks, I didn't know how it would turn out, I never used that stain before.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> That looks great 🤠 🍻


Thanks!😁😁😁😁


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Very nice Steven and Harris
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Thanks Brother,hope i get the chance to finish it up in time


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I had a major but temporary set back this month, but we also sold our travel trailer finally after 3 months, so that took a bunch of time to get ready by last week for the family to come and pick up. Then I also had the two automatic sprinkler valve diaphrams start leaking that I found Saturday evening that I'm still working on... lol. The normal house stuff decided to just compound themselves on me in the first week of this month.
Then... there's this week... I got the bandsaw up & running again, finished cutting out the handle hole with the coping saw and brought out the dremel with the rough spindle sanding disk and got some work done. I still have to make the arm brace and the fork but the main body itself is off to a good start.
I'm still looking for my glue and the micarta separators... lol, but they'll show up when I need them. I've got the beginning of the brace drawn out on the board, my routers are ready if needed and I'm really loving working with this old purple heart cabinet door.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> I had a major but temporary set back this month, but we also sold our travel trailer finally after 3 months, so that took a bunch of time to get ready by last week for the family to come and pick up. Then I also had the two automatic sprinkler valve diaphrams start leaking that I found Saturday evening that I'm still working on... lol. The normal house stuff decided to just compound themselves on me in the first week of this month.
> Then... there's this week... I got the bandsaw up & running again, finished cutting out the handle hole with the coping saw and brought out the dremel with the rough spindle sanding disk and got some work done. I still have to make the handle and the fork but the main body itself is off to a good start.
> I'm still looking for my glue and the micarta separators... lol, but they'll show up when I need them. I've got the beginning of the handle drawn out on the board, my routers are ready if needed and I'm really loving working with this old purple heart cabinet door.
> 
> ...


Looks good so far! Did you use that coping saw for the whole cut out


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Looks good so far! Did you use that coping saw for the whole cut out


No... just the hole cut out... lol.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Reed Lukens said:


> I had a major but temporary set back this month, but we also sold our travel trailer finally after 3 months, so that took a bunch of time to get ready by last week for the family to come and pick up. Then I also had the two automatic sprinkler valve diaphrams start leaking that I found Saturday evening that I'm still working on... lol. The normal house stuff decided to just compound themselves on me in the first week of this month.
> Then... there's this week... I got the bandsaw up & running again, finished cutting out the handle hole with the coping saw and brought out the dremel with the rough spindle sanding disk and got some work done. I still have to make the arm brace and the fork but the main body itself is off to a good start.
> I'm still looking for my glue and the micarta separators... lol, but they'll show up when I need them. I've got the beginning of the brace drawn out on the board, my routers are ready if needed and I'm really loving working with this old purple heart cabinet door.
> 
> ...


thats gonna be nice,dont think i have seen a piece of purple heart that size before


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow! That's going to be wonderful, what skarrd said!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh man I don’t stand a chance! Lol oh well I still want to make a starship so I’ll give it my best even if it is out of birchply. Great work guys.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah, im back to the drawing board,did a minor stress test and that plank snapped ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

skarrd said:


> yeah, im back to the drawing board,did a minor stress test and that plank snapped ,,,,,,,,,,


 That sucks , but you didn't get hurt.😢😢


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cass said:


> That sucks , but you didn't get hurt.😢😢


yeah i like d the basic shape,but it felt kind of off/wonky,so i put it in the vise and got some paracord,and it wasnt even a Full pull and it snapped at the skinny part,next one be 2 part with a rod down the middle,or maybe just some better wood,lol


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, here is the rest of my 1st entry, I guess it is a shuttle craft type, feels like a pistol. Weird cut from a tree that that my wife told me was Korean dogwood. Anyway I had to think on this for quite awhile before I decided to go for it. May be pic heavy, shoots very well once I zeroed it in. Oh, I did some woodburning on it, stain, and poly finish,

























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Hope you like it.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very cool Harris, love the grain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Very cool Harris, love the grain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

That is Neat,beautiful piece of wood and vey nice crafting,with all thats been going on i kind of forgot about the SSOTM this month,Dang,lol
Awesome job


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

skarrd said:


> That is Neat,beautiful piece of wood and vey nice crafting,with all thats been going on i kind of forgot about the SSOTM this month,Dang,lol
> Awesome job


Thanks!😁😁


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my 2nd entry, I guess it is a shuttle craft type, feels like a pistol. Weird cut from a tree that that my wife told me was Korean dogwood. Anyway I had to think on this for quite awhile before I decided to go for it. May be pic heavy, shoots very well once I zeroed it in. Oh, I did some woodburning on it, stain, and poly finish,
> View attachment 374148
> like it.


Beautiful job Cass 🍻🤩
From the butt cap to the wood burning, that one knocks it out of the park!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Beautiful job Cass 🍻🤩
> From the butt cap to the wood burning, that one knocks it out of the park!


Thanks!😁😁 shoots very well too!


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

That's an awesome one Cass


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Slingshot28 said:


> That's an awesome one Cass


Thanks!😁😁


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

That one is very cool @Cass. Very tribal and primitive looking but in the best of ways.

I’m not going to make it this month. I wanted to, but I have to be honest, I think my enthusiasm got the better of me and I got in a little over my head with this one, especially being my first real build. Also, this dang month seemed to fly! Weren’t we all just talking about fireworks?


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> That one is very cool @Cass. Very tribal and primitive looking but in the best of ways.
> 
> I’m not going to make it this month. I wanted to, but I have to be honest, I think my enthusiasm got the better of me and I got in a little over my head with this one, especially being my first real build. Also, this dang month seemed to fly! Weren’t we all just talking about fireworks?


Thanks, I also felt that this month flew by! Seems alot of stuff went down, here, and with many friends I know. This competition helped to keep me somewhat sane, as something to focus on, this has been a rough month, but I have resolved most issues!! My dad has taken a set back, his dog bit him, his caretaker during the week wanted to put him to sleep, my wife didn't want to take him, I refused to harm him, it has been extremely stressing. But I found a behavior specialist near by and has taken him for a few weeks with a pack, and she has worked miracles!!! He will live with me and my dogs, and visit my dad on weekends. Thanks for letting me get this off my chest, this forum is one of the only things keeping me focused this month!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey! Life is good, I've just got to glue and screw this beast together and throw on a quick finish and sealer, then have it banded and shooting by Sunday...
I've got most of the first sanding done to 150, then I'll be changing up to 400, etc... as far as I can get by tomorrow, when I'll throw a clear coat on it and call it good. I can take it back down and give it a super finish next month if needed, but it's going to look good either way.
This purple heart has been a dream to work with, I thought about adding a palm swell and really going for it, but my month to work on it was cut really short. I've been at it hard this week and I know that I will finish, but I was wondering for a while.









Ive got to go pick up a couple of brass pins for the handle tomorrow, I just didn't like the chrome. The arm brace is custom fitted to my arm exactly and this Starship is really built stout. I've been filming the entire build, but I may not get the movie editing done in time, but we'll see... Hey! Almost done! Haha 🤠🍻🤪


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow! That's awesome! It seems like we all had a rough month.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

That’s going to be beautiful Reed! I’m sorry to hear about your misfortunes fellas. Mine wasn’t that great either. Early in the month I found out that a good friend of mine had died of covid. He was only 36 and left behind his wife and two sons, both under 12. The rest is a little too personal for the Internet but it pretty much went downhill from there. Jcharmin, Skarrd and a few other forum members really helped out a lot though. helping me keep my head up. Guess it was a pretty rough one all around. Still chuggin’ along though.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks guys 🤠🍻🤠
It's all glued and screwed now, I've been at it most of the day. I just need to finish sanding it tonight hopefully, then drop a coat on & hit the sack. Then I'll sand it again tomorrow to 1200 -2000, make some bands, put a clear seal coat on it and let it dry.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I got it finished up today, banded and shot a lot.
Introducing the Purpleheart Starship 🤠 
A few pics and some videos.












































































Here's a video of it in action, it averaged 375fps with .4 Sumike/ 15-1/2" active/ 83-1/4" draw full butter -






Then my wife was shooting a video that I thought I was going to be able to use, but... it was with facebook live... so here's the link -



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=383660047025430&id=100007083575356



Then I also did a full build video and I just finished editing it and hopefully it will be up tomorrow after I watch it and then load it on to youtube... It's almost 12 gigs and youtube doesn't have real fast upload speeds usually, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
Reed


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> I got it finished up today, banded and shot a lot.
> Introducing the Purpleheart Starship 🤠
> A few pics and some videos.
> View attachment 374337
> ...


Haulin’ balls


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow! Very nicely done!! 😁😁


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Here's the build video -


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice video!!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Nice video!!


Thanks 🤩 
It was a late night... lol.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Reed Lukens said:


> Well... of all months, this one didn't fly by for me, in fact it was hell for the first 2 weeks.
> First, I noticed on just the right day... that my bank account was closing on empty...
> found out that my paycheck hadn't been deposited for the last couple months... I called the bank and they told me the loan company on our house hadn't taken a payment out since March... So we called the loan company and the answering machine lady recording says that we're in collections, so we called in the next day to make the past payments and they couldn't find our account... Turns out they sold our account starting in April with absolutely no notice at all, the new loan company still has no info from them on our account yet... So then I called our bank back, found out the the house payments have been being made every month to a different company that's charging us even more money... Anyway, we're not in collections and never were... I got my 3 back paychecks, 2 were late... but it's not the first time...
> Then my best friend Paul went in the hospital because a technition said his cancer has gone into the marrow and it's finally taking him down after battling and winning since 2014... and I was thinking that I wouldn't be able to go up there to be there for him and his family at that point because I was thinking that I was flat broke and in collections waiting for the repo man... more or less. But it turns out that the technition was wrong, Thank God! No marrow cancer and he'll be back in action in a month... so no funeral! Yes!!!
> ...


Looks good that purple heart came out Beauty


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Holy cow Reed. Some fine work and some power right there. It came out beautifully!
83”! I just love it!! It certainly should eat some aluminum.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks guys 🤠🍻🤩
It can definitely handle heavy loads, that straight grained purpleheart is some stout wood!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The July SOTM is officialy over.
Great month you guys  🍻 🤩

The Poll will be up soon, don't forget to vote 🤠


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

We have our winners -

1st is Cass with his Starship

2nd is Reed Lukens with his Starship

3rd is Brhumbus the Terrible with his Shuttle Craft

Congratulations on another great month everyone, I'll have the badges out soon.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations @Cass ,@Reed Lukens and @Brhumbus the Terrible


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

skarrd said:


> Congratulations @Cass ,@Reed Lukens and @Brhumbus the Terrible


Thanks! I'm stoked that I got a medal/badge!


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Congratulations @Brhumbus the Terrible @Reed Lukens @Cass


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Slingshot28 said:


> Congratulations @Brhumbus the Terrible @Reed Lukens @Cass


Thanks!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats to the winner’s, some beautiful build’s by all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Well done friends!!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks everyone!


----------

